
Ask HN: Privacy aware anti-theft phone apps? - cyphunk
Recently a friend lost their phone. They did not enable the phone tracking software that came with the phone due to privacy and data security concerns.<p>Are there any app&#x27;s that track the phone and before sending to server encrypt the data in a manner only the user can later decrypt (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;End-to-end_encryption)?
======
floatboth
Good old [https://preyproject.com](https://preyproject.com) ?

~~~
cyphunk
thanks for the recommendation. I couldn't find anything about e2e encryption
or encryption before send to server in their documents. Typically this shows
up, at least, as a statement indicating that the data is stored on their
server in a way that even they are unable to read it.

